# (10-26) Memphis Grizzlies @ (24-11) Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gametime: 9:30 PM ET*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's make this win streak 6! I don't see any reason why we lose to a Memphis team, we just destroyed on the road a couple games ago.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I predict another blowout and 6 game win streak! :clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are not losing this game...we're just not going to.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is a pretty kick-*** game thread.

Kudos.

EDIT: Wait, ******* (kick-***) is censored? I wasn't consulted on this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, this looks really nice.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stay awhile strangers. :cheers:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah this game thread is crazy.

*expects the Lakers to help us get that much closer to the #1 draft pick we were cheated out of last year*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

when was the last time Lakers actually won six games in a row??

Hasn't the curse always taken care of that? I fear tonight we may see the course give the grizzlies super human powers.

If we can win tonight, the curse shall be broken forever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

NOTES & CONNECTIONS*



> The Lakers currently lead the season series with Memphis (1-0) after splitting last season’s series with Memphis (2-2) for the second time in series history. Prior to 2004-05, the Lakers had never lost a series to the Grizzlies but have since lost twice and split once. This will be the 48th meeting between the two franchises and the 25th since the Grizzlies moved to Memphis with Los Angeles leading the all-time series 35-12. In their last 10 games versus the Grizzlies, the Lakers are 4-6. The Lakers are 6-4 in their last 10 home games against the Grizzlies and are 11-4 all-time at STAPLES Center. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 21-8 against the Grizzlies. Individually, Kobe Bryant is averaging 22.5 points for his career against the Grizzlies in 41 games (34 starts). Last season in Memphis, Kobe Bryant scored a series-high 60 points, becoming only the third player in NBA history to score 50 or more points in three consecutive games en route to a 121-119 victory. The Lakers’ 121 points tied for the mark for most points given up by the Grizzlies to the Lakers. Earlier last season on January 9, Memphis scored a series-record 128 points en route to a 128-118 victory over the Lakers at FedEx Forum. Memphis’ 128 points were the most the Lakers have ever given up to the Grizzlies, surpassing the previous mark of 112 established at Vancouver on January 15, 2001.


*SCOUTING REPORT*



> We played a good first quarter in Memphis last Tuesday and controlled the game from start to finish. We did give up a 30 point fourth quarter that gives Memphis coach Iavaroni some ammunition for his pre-game speech. He will tell his team that by late in the game they solved the riddle of our defense and that they know they can score on us. He will say all they have to do is not give up a monster first quarter and they can get this game. Clearly, it is our responsibility to show up ready to play and make sure that they understand the fourth quarter was more a function of us taking our foot off the defensive gas pedal, than anything they did.
> 
> Having said that, we understand there are some improvements we can make from last week’s game. The first and most glaring is our work on the boards. Memphis snatched 18 offensive rebounds and turned them into 20 second chance points. That should not happen tonight. Another area of concern is the offensive production of Rudy Gay. He shot 5-15 and had 15 points so they will be looking for ways to get more for him. This may be through more isolations or more screen and rolls but we should expect Rudy to try and score more tonight. In the last report we talked about their big three of Gasol, Miller, and Gay. Collectively they shot 19-45 (42%) and scored 52 points – 23 less than they scored in their last win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kobe playing tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Kobe playing tonight?


As far as I'm aware of, yes.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is one of those games nothing good can really happen. You win = supposed to , you lose = you lose!!

(when rereading my statement I found it very Madden-esqe:whatever


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

theyre gonna come out fired up to play us. We need to get off to a good start. Last time Rudy Gay wasnt too much of a factor. We need to pester him on D to get him out of the game early.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If we can win tonight, the curse shall be *broken forever*.


Hell Yeah. Go Lakers!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We REAAALLY should win this game with ease...but the Lakers and ease dont go together.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd like to see a big game from Crittenton. Hopefully he can replace Sasha's minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate playing the Grizzlies. It seems like Miller and Gasol always put up big games against us.

Just like always, if we keep them in check, we should win.

It'd be good to see Bynum put up big numbers against Gasol and Milicic.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn Kobe and his contested 3's early in the shot clock.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's taking a lot of 1on1 shots.. again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like how we've started out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe shoots on 5 of our first 10 shots. he needs to get others involved. all he's doing is dribbling and shooting long ranged shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Playing better now for sure...every starter has scored already, which is good.

Mike Miller is playing very well, and he already has 11 points against us. His average this season is 16.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this is the worst defense i've seen us play all season. kobe's really bad too, gambling and not moving his feet.

i hope this is not a cooling off period.

i don't feel good about tonight's game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn it Kobe! Quit shooting so damn much.

And go guard Mike Miller on the other end. I don't know why Kobe has this reputation as this great defender.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe holds the ball as lakers stand around and get a 3 second violation... damnit kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing great offensively. 31 points at the end of the first quarter.

Defensively, though...well, that's another story. We just gave up 29 points to the Grizzlies, at home, in the first quarter. That's not good. Step it up, Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coby Karl is starting the 2nd quarter here. Interesting move by Phil Jackson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's amazing that Kwame Brown can get to the basket whenever the hell he wants, and yet still absolutely cannot make a layup. 

Mike Miller is killing us as he already has 19 points now. 

Ariza just hit a 3-pointer, which is always a good thing. Anytime he can hit an outside shot is a plus.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nah i doubt he can get to the basket when he wants. it's just that... pau is defending him. 

if it were a good defender i think he'd either have a hand in his face or the ball would be stripped.

if one of those two things don't happen, yeah, he'll do as you say.. he'll throw it hard against the backboard and call it a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

16-0 run by the Lakers, led by Jordan Farmar. 49-37 Lakers.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

boy when that lakers get hot they get hot.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone notice how andrew's been creating his shots more in the past few games? not as many alley oop dunks. 

he's playing more with his back to the basket now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone is playing pretty well for us in this game (with the exception of Coby Karl). The problem is our defense.

Fisher is making a lot of stupid rotations and double-teams that are totally unnecessary, which have left Conley and Lowry a little bit too open for jump shots. Kobe started playing better defense on Miller at the end of the second quarter, when he really started fighting through the screens. Ariza didn't do too bad of a job on him, either.

Farmar had a great half. He should have had 4 more points, but he made a couple bad decisions on fast breaks where he jumped and shot the ball from too far away from the basket.

The story for the half, in my opinion, was what it has been most often for the Lakers...not giving the ball to Bynum enough. The only shot he did miss was where he was about to dunk it but accidentally let it slip out of his hands on the way up. He's too much for Memphis down low, and we need to milk that in the third quarter.

Pretty good first half for the Lakers, but certainly nothing spectacular. The second quarter was much better than the first.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> anyone notice how andrew's been creating his shots more in the past few games? not as many alley oop dunks.
> 
> he's playing more with his back to the basket now.


I certainly have. The guy is definitely a legitimate post threat, and like I said...we need to feed him the ball way more in the post. He's a decent passer down there and when he goes to the basket, it seems like he scores 80% of the time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'll come with time...he'll get more and more touches, I think, as each game passes...but it's going to take some patience from the fans, as well as Bynum himself.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think kobe's trying to score more because of his condition.. forgot where i read it (maybe in phil's book) but kobe really cares about how the media portrays him. 

so he wants to score a lot and have the media make a big fuss of him scoring tons of points despite being sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think kobe's trying to score more because of his condition.. forgot where i read it (maybe in phil's book) but kobe really cares about how the media portrays him.
> 
> so he wants to score a lot and have the media make a big fuss of him scoring tons of points despite being sick.


Honestly, Kobe's doing what he usually does. I don't really think it has to do with his sickness or anything.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It seems to me that he wants to bust Millers *** out there. From what i saw, whenever Miller scored Kobe would try to come right back at him on the next possession. I still think hes got the incident from last year on his mind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum just went down and is holding his right knee - this doesn't look good. 

Come on, Andrew! Please be okay...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont like how Kobe's trying to take over this game. He's completely drifting away from what works best, which is to involve his teammates.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Bynum down


So does the annual injury bug begins?


Oh man....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> It seems to me that he wants to bust Millers *** out there. From what i saw, whenever Miller scored Kobe would try to come right back at him on the next possession. I still think hes got the incident from last year on his mind.


I think they've gotten over that incident...it's probably some of their competitive juices since they played together on Team USA.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think it's that bad, but who knows.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother of god no!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is being helped off the court by his teammates...please don't let the injury bug hit again...this is EXACTLY what happened last year...

Hopefully it's not as severe as it looks, but I can guarantee he's not going to come back tonight.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think kobe's trying to score more because of his condition.. *forgot where i read it (maybe in phil's book) but kobe really cares about how the media portrays him. *
> 
> so he wants to score a lot and have the media make a big fuss of him scoring tons of points despite being sick.


You don't have to read a book to figure that out.

Anyways, Bynum going down is probably the worst thing that could happen to us right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

there goes our season...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This season is ****ing over unless that injury is anything more than a sprain.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesnt look bad, but Bynum looks like he's really hurting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww ****ing **** **** damn it.

If Bynum is hurt seriously, the Lakers are screwed so badly. God I hope it's nothing major. Im thinking just a hyper extension... It didnt look horrible, but bynums face instantly went to pain... Which is normally bad...

Awww man, please... I can't bare the thought of Kwame starting again.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope he's ok. Lakers are about to face a very tough schedule too. Man this would blow. Hopefully its just day to day...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame is like a robot out there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shooting way too many threes as of late...there is no reason for him to shoot nine of them in one game, especially against a team like the Grizzlies...and when he's only made three of them...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well there goes our season. Someone up there must ****ing hate us.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

looking at the replay of andrew's injury, i don't think it looks that bad. he just tweaked it mildly. maybe he's just afraid or something, but yeah, it didn't seem that bad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> It seems to me that he wants to bust Millers *** out there. From what i saw, whenever Miller scored Kobe would try to come right back at him on the next possession. I still think hes got the incident from last year on his mind.


Yup. Those two have had a somewhat-friendly rivalry going on for years.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hope Bynum's not hurt badly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me or is this the longest 3rd quarter ever? We better not lose this game!

I want a ****ing update on Bynum!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe is taking some stupid shots right now, but I'm loving his defense on Miller this half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice way to end the quarter as we have a 10-point lead heading into the 4th quarter, 80-70.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I love the Farmar-Crittenton backcourt. They've got good chemistry. They're fast/quick, good ball handlers, good playmakers and good finishers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crittenton with 7 points in the 4th quarter already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2-point game...and Kobe just got T'd up. So now it's a 1-point game. If we lose, it's definitely going to be adding insult to injury...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

see, i had a bad feeling about this game.. bad omen i say.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gee, thanks a lot Phil. How dumb are you? Not only are we going to lose half the games that Andrew is out, now we're going to lose this game because you're an idiot and you left it too late to put our starters back in.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

every time kwame is out there in crunch time, i get really nervous. im glad he's out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sad.. Bynums gone.. Tons of points against in the paint... And no boarding. So sad..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we're down by 2 now...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is playing textbook stupid basketball.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow...pathetic game right now...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Gee, thanks a lot Phil. How dumb are you? Not only are we going to lose half the games that Andrew is out, now we're going to lose this game because you're an idiot and you left it too late to put our starters back in.


Thats exactly what I was ****ing thinking...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need this victory...otherwise, the team's confidence will be shot, knowing that they lost to the Grizzlies, and you know people will say it's because Bynum was out...it's going to play with their minds...a victory is very important tonight!

Lamar Odom has a chance to give us the lead with two free throws coming up...he needs to drill them...with Bynum out, it's on him to help make the big plays down the stretch and just throughout the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom comes through big time!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame.... ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers give up a 3, and then Kobe hits two free throws. Lakers up 1, but Hakim Warrick is at the line now for two...and he makes both. 1:53 left, Lakers down 1. ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Folks, we're going to lose at home to the Memphis Grizzlies. This is absolutely great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Folks, we're going to lose at home to the Memphis Grizzlies. This is absolutely great.


Folks, I just might have lied! 3-point lead with 38.9 seconds left, and Memphis ball. We need to hold on to this win!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Not quite yet...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Kwame Brown.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kfwame to shoot 2 free throws. we're screwed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kwame Brown :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7.5 seconds left...Lakers up 1...Grizzlies ball...I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I guess bynum is our team if we cant beat the friggin grizzles without him


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Kwame got bailed out. That looked like a pretty blatant foul to me... Inside the circle, and left his feet... I'm not going to complain, but wow.. We got lucky.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wwwwwooooooooowwwwwwwwww! We somehow have walked away with a victory...that was a gift!

And the fans get tacos!

In all honesty, we could very well be screwed right now without Bynum...I'm not too worried about Seattle tomorrow night, but it's the games after that which scare the hell out of me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, the refs robbed memphis.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Should have been a foul on Kwame..

but a win's a win..

Kwame nearly ****ed you up though :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did the refs just feel sorry for us at the end? Wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> when was the last time Lakers actually won six games in a row??
> 
> Hasn't the curse always taken care of that? I fear tonight we may see the course give the grizzlies super human powers.
> 
> If we can win tonight, the curse shall be broken forever.


So we win 6 in a row, but lose Bynum in the process...the curse lives.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Well we can't complain about the refs for a good while after how that game just ended.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Should have been a foul on Kwame..
> 
> but a win's a win..
> 
> Kwame nearly ****ed you up though :biggrin:


he still hit the game winning free throw:biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The foul at the end made up for the ****ty no call on Millers palming violation. Lets hope its not a serious injury for Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lucked out with this one. I'm pretty pissed if I'm a Grizzlies fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lucked out with this one. I'm pretty pissed if I'm a Grizzlies fan.


I'd be really happy. One step closer to the #1 pick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd be really happy. One step closer to the #1 pick.


More like the #2 pick. Did you forget about Minnesota?

Player of the Game? I'm thinking Kwame for hitting the game-winning free throw....................

Okay, but seriously...Kobe again, yeah?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The One said:


> he still hit the game winning free throw:biggrin:


Lol.. could have been an and1 too but his "hands" just let go of the ball :biggrin:

How uncharacteristic of him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Lol.. could have been an and1 too but his "hands" just let go of the ball :biggrin:
> 
> How uncharacteristic of him.


Yup..

Not to mention if they would have called that foul at the end.. He would have probably made both free throws, and the game would have been over.

I know it's ronnys birthday, but Kwame should be celebrating.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Juan Carlos, an 87 percent foul shooter, bricked two free throws in the final minute.

That said, no, of course the NBA isn't rigged. I don't know where that perception could come from.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Now Bynum AND Mihm are out...and we're left with Kwame. I think I would rather have Coby Karl play center.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kwame is such a freaking loser on the offensive end it make me want to puke. This season might have just become irrelevant after tonight...this **** sucks


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see us pull out a win. It may be one of the few wins we will have until Bynum comes back, IF he comes back this year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Bynum is fine. No biggie, he just needs to be healthy by playoff time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I think Bynum is fine. No biggie, he just needs to be healthy by playoff time.


He needs to be healthy much sooner than that. The reality is no matter how good we play, the last thing we want to see if Spurs in the first round because we fell down to a lower seed. Spurs are slumping a little now, but I promise you they will be back into the swing of things.

And the Suns have lost to us in the regular season, but a seven game series is still scary match up. I'd much rather play them in the second round then the first.

Finishing in the top 4 is far more important than just getting ready before the playoffs.

No Bynum, no top 4. Plain and simple. 

But I do agree, I think he will be fine. And from the sound of it only be out a few weeks at the most. Hopefully the MRI will conform it's just a sprain.


----------

